# Stick fighting in Chinese martial arts



## Mr. President (Jul 20, 2013)

I was just wondering whether it's possible to find any sort of stick fighting in Chinese methods, sort of like the thing you will find in Eskrima. I know there are staff forms, but I'm talking more about shorter sticks.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2013)

The bian (hard whip) is the closest thing I know of--as in eskrima, one of its uses is as a backsword in the sense of training tool for a real sword. I've certainly seen people use the outer two sticks in a 3-sectional staff in an eskrima-like manner but that's obviously different.


----------



## aaradia (Jul 20, 2013)

We have stick fighting in my school. In our stick sparring, we use this foam wrapped PVC(?) pipe for the stick. Padded, but you can feel it and it can leave bruises. We have a stick form that is a "flute" form. Traditionally, you used a wooden flute, but my school uses waxwood sticks. It is a cool form. Unfortunately, I don't think any of the youtubes out there do it justice. 

The stick runs almost the length of one's arm.


----------



## arnisador (Jul 20, 2013)

I forgot about the wooden flute!


----------



## aaradia (Jul 24, 2013)

Oh, I just remembered. CLF has a double cudgel form too. 


This is a compilation of people of varying ages and experience levels doing it from my school. It is not part of our curriculum, but our GM taught it in a seminar a couple of years ago. I was injured and couldn't take it. Real bummer - it is a cool form.


----------



## Blaze Dragon (Jul 26, 2013)

In my school, we have a form called "Pei Huang Chi Kai Pang" or Short Stick of the Northern Beggar in English. There is also one called entwine the dragon staff, I think the Chinese name is "Pang Lung Pang". We also have one called Cheui Kai Pang or drunken begger stick. 

The Northern Beggar stick is the shortest and we use a stick roughly the length of our arm. Entwine the Dragon staff is longer but still shorter then a gun (full length staff) about ground to solar plexus. The drunken begger I've only seen, this one is about cane length.

This is the only video I see on youtube that is essentially the same form as what I was taught for northern beggar. 
[video=youtube_share;cfV5LjfCTHo]http://youtu.be/cfV5LjfCTHo[/video]


----------

